# thin straighteners?



## celiamakeup (Feb 9, 2016)

my daughter has recently had to cut her hair extremely short so can no longer use her thick plated ghd's so im looking to treat her to a new pair of thin straighteners. shes trying to grow her hair again anyway so she doesnt want a new pair of thin ghd's. ive looked around and come across the Babyliss 2098bdu diamond radiance straighteners that currently have 22% off,
https://www.pricedropdonkey.com/cheap-health-beauty/lifestyle-deals
is this a good deal? and does anyone have these or used them before? i dont mind spending a decent amount as my hair is quite short anyway so i can also use them from time to time. but what are peoples opinions on them?


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 17, 2016)

My choice would be Karmin Salon Series hair straightener - 1", my hair is short but I use mine to curl my hair.


----------



## kristellozano (Apr 20, 2016)

I’d recommend Karmin


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 25, 2016)

My little sister has hair only a couple inches long.  she uses a mini herstyler flatiron.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2016)

I use a 1" iron by a brand called Cricket (the brand is available through Folica, but the specific iron is discontinued, and I'm not sure they ship outside the US anyway). I have heard good things about Babyliss in general, but I've never used any of their hot tools myself.


----------



## 11cersei (Jan 15, 2017)

celiamakeup said:


> my daughter has recently had to cut her hair extremely short so can no longer use her thick plated ghd's so im looking to treat her to a new pair of thin straighteners. shes trying to grow her hair again anyway so she doesnt want a new pair of thin ghd's. ive looked around and come across the Babyliss 2098bdu diamond radiance straighteners that currently have 22% off,
> Discounts and deals on lifestyle products
> is this a good deal? and does anyone have these or used them before? i dont mind spending a decent amount as my hair is quite short anyway so i can also use them from time to time. but what are peoples opinions on them?


Since your daughter has short and thin hair, I'd recommend going with Infiniti Pro by Cornair or hair straightener from XTava.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

MomOfThree1980 said:


> My little sister has hair only a couple inches long.  she uses a mini herstyler flatiron.


 It takes long time to get dense hair but use amla oils


----------

